# Racing Stripes and an egg plant sack (Fun with Melanotan 2)



## No1uknw (May 30, 2014)

Well after having some moles removed a while back I've started my Melanotan 2 (up to 20mg so far). So I was trying to simply lotion up my manhood with some SPF 50 and hit the tanning bed. Well that doesn't appear to be sufficient as my sack is a little purplish now. So I doubled up a black sock ankle sock on itself and stuff the goods in there now. Further the tanning bed I have been using has two bad bulbs so I have some nice Camaro racing stripes down my back and buttock. Also laying on the bed I simply don't have enough room and I have some spots where my skin pinches together and I have white spots like where my chest and armpits meet and the bottom of my ass cheeks. I'm going to hit up a regular tanning salon with an upright tanning booth for a one month pass while I wait for the machines at the gym to get fixed then between hitting them and just being outside in the summer I should be fine. I'll probably purchase a prepaid amount of uses for the upright booth in the winter after summer ends. All in all this shit is working wonders everyone is noticing at work. Just a slight learning curve with the tanning beds.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 30, 2014)

That's fuccking weird, bro


----------



## TheLupinator (May 30, 2014)

No1uknw said:


> I've started my Melanotan 2 (up to 20mg so far).



20mg? I hope that's total bc you shouldn't need to pin over 100mcg (0.1mg) in one shot...


----------



## No1uknw (May 30, 2014)

Yes total I loaded the first 10mg starting and .25mg then upping to .25mg x 2 till I finished that bottle. On the second bottle I've switched to .50mg x 2 and have even done 1mg in one shot for a few shots. No flushing for me but did get some pretty stiff boners when I wasn't even aroused.


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 31, 2014)

You gonna be called midnight bro


----------



## No1uknw (Jun 18, 2014)

I have to say after purchasing a months unlimited tanning at a real tanning salon and hitting the upright booth I've balanced everything out. Legs did come along a little slower though but things are very even now. I alternated between the upright and regular bed (much wider then the one at the gym) at the salon and covered my face to catch the legs up. I had to purchase some baby tear free sunscreen for my face while at work because it was tanning a little quicker at first due to normal sunlight exposure. I used 4 bottles to get to where I am now and I've got 6 unused bottles sitting in my fridge for maintenance  so I should be able to stay golden brown for quite awhile. All in all this shit is a game changer I could never get as dark as I am now naturally and I'm pretty damn happy with the tan I have achieved.


----------

